

Ask HN: How popular is TypeScript outside of the Microsoft ecosystem? - Nogwater

How many people use it with Node.js, Ruby, Python, Java, etc? I&#x27;m sure CoffeeScript is more popular, but is that changing? How does the popularity compare with Dart (which it&#x27;s exactly comparable)?
======
anonyfox
As a coffeescripter, I regulary see developers of the MS-Tech-Stacks to enjoy
some coffeescript (breath of fresh air and the like ...), but never saw the
opposite so far.

For me, Typescript is the typical "me too!" stuff from Microsoft. If they
wanted to be cool, they may have picked LiveScript or the like.

